
A woman was jailed for 3 months because police thought her cotton candy was meth - pseudolus
https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/27/us/cotton-candy-meth-dasha-fincher-trnd/index.html
======
foxyv
Most drug testing kits are garbage in the hands of an untrained officer. They
require the tester to actually understand what the test is doing. Blue cotton
candy turned blue in a solution? What a freaking surprise officer derp.

It's obvious the root cause of this was the way we treat drug crimes, or the
fact that drugs are considered criminal. Here we have an instance of excessive
bail, lack of due process, no speedy trial, and blatant incompetence. I hope
she rakes them over the coals.

------
hkai
That's sad, but there doesn't appear to be any wrongdoing on the part of the
officers.

~~~
pseudolus
The arresting officers may not have been at fault but there's clearly
something wrong with a system that keeps someone in jail for 3 months because
of an inability to expeditiously conduct what amounts to some pretty basic
chemical testing. Also, it is inexcusable to keep someone imprisoned for 2
weeks after the test in question reveals that the substance in question was
not actually meth. Somewhere along the line there were clearly multiple
failures with either the police and/or the prosecutor's office.

